# Thinking on getting a tablet



## Calemeyr (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been thinking on geting a tablet this christmas and I was wondering which one I should purchase. I'm leaning towards the Wacom tablets. I really haven't done art digitally before, only pencil, but stray lines, sweaty palms, and erasing are a big turn off, and real life lacks drawing layers so I think I should do better on the computer.

 I already know bigger is better, but I'm unsure about the features. Is it really necessary to buy a tablet with a mouse as well as the stylus, such as the Wacom Intuos, or would a stylus-only tablet work just fine? I'm not going to be doing anything major like CG animation, just drawings with Paint Tool Sai. What models would you recommend? I want to stay under $250.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 31, 2011)

I LOVE my *bamboo pen*, it was 64 dollars and works pretty well. Its a good size and easy to use. I do recommend you update the drivers the moment you install it though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...sing-between-these-3-tablets?highlight=tablet

If you're doing this for hobby go with a bamboo.


----------



## Recel (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, I have a Genius G-pen F610. I got it for about 60 euros at the time, so its wasnt expensive, and it works perfectly and its easy to use. And from the amount of torture it went throug I can say its pretty tough. Its base driver wich you get with it has mayor problems, but you can download a fixed one from there website.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, I'm leaning towards Bamboo Fun or the capture. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

This is the one I was thinking on getting now. Anyone have good experiences with it? http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-CTH661-Bamboo-Fun-Tablet/dp/B002OOWC4C


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> This is the one I was thinking on getting now. Anyone have good experiences with it? http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-CTH661-Bamboo-Fun-Tablet/dp/B002OOWC4C



Considering the few dollar price difference you may as well go with the Create http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Bamboo-Create-Tablet-CTH670/dp/B005HGBF9W/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_1_map


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks! I'll be getting this one then.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 1, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Considering the few dollar price difference you may as well go with the Create http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Bamboo-Create-Tablet-CTH670/dp/B005HGBF9W/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_1_map



Hmm, I'd been looking into the Intuos 4 but this one looks good as well.

The (Small) Intuos 4 only costs $20 more and has twice as much pressure sensitivity, tilt control, and also has a much higher quality pen and surface. But I've heard complaints about wear on the nibs and the textured surface becoming damaged easily. I wonder how much difference 2040 levels of sensitivity makes versus 1024 and if it even makes a noticeable difference. I'm currently working with 512 so anything would be an improvement.

They're both about the same size and weight but it looks like the actual work area in the Create is much larger (than a Small Intuos). This is definitely a plus and possibly a deciding factor.
Well damn, I'm having a really hard time deciding. Any advice?


----------



## Zydala (Nov 1, 2011)

Pressure sensitivity doesn't make much difference to an artist that is just beginning to use the computer. I bought one with 512 pressure levels years and years ago and when I switched to a higher pressure level later I couldn't even tell there was a working difference.

(going BACK to less sensitivity after a few years of one, however... )

My opinion is to get the biggest tablet size you can afford and forget the sensitivity for now... your wrist will thank you in the long run. If you're really interested in an intuos just go looking for a decent used one. But the bamboos are perfectly fine for beginners.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> They're both about the same size and weight but it looks like the actual work area in the Create is much larger (than a Small Intuos). This is definitely a plus and possibly a deciding factor.
> Well damn, I'm having a really hard time deciding. Any advice?



I try to make it simple for people.

If you're doing this for hobby, get the bamboo. 
If you're serious and intend to spend lots of time doing this get the intuos - preferably medium
If you're going to be a professional, you can get the cintiq


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Arshes really covered it. Bamboo is what I learned on for years and it makes it easy to learn the paper to computer switch. Your art is going to suck at first as you get used to it. 

Basically my rule I have is I buy the tablet that I can justify with two or three pictures.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 1, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I try to make it simple for people.
> 
> If you're doing this for hobby, get the bamboo.
> If you're serious and intend to spend lots of time doing this get the intuos - preferably medium
> If you're going to be a professional, you can get the cintiq



Well first of all, define 'doing this for a hobby'. I just get a feeling it's basically a nice way of saying 'it's shit, use it if you're just dicking around'

I AM serious though. I've been using my bamboo fun for several years and it's just _terrible_
It's the older one too so it's even smaller. I don't know why it's so expensive on Amazon though, I got mine at an Apple store for $99 several years ago, around 2008 I think. Anyway it's so small my hand can barely fit on it so all my lines are shaky because there's no room for my hand to move. And the pen feels very cheap and flimsy. If you compare my traditional art to my digital, it's a million times better, I blame it on the tablet, I've had plenty of time to practice the medium.

The drawing surface on the Bamboo Create looks at least twice the size of mine and it has twice the sensitivity. The pen looks nicer too. I suppose if I do buy it I could eventually sell it and move up to the Intuos. The Medium Intuos is $340 ;_; Waaaayyyyy out of my price range.

But really my main question is, is the Create really any better than what I have now? If not, I suppose I'll just deal with it and wait...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Well first of all, define 'doing this for a hobby'. I just get a feeling it's basically a nice way of saying 'it's shit, use it if you're just dicking around'



No it's a nice way of saying. "Don't spend extravagant amounts of money on something you're not going to use a lot." 

Why the hell would you spend 2grand on a cintiq, 300 on an intuos and let the poor things collect dust, because you thought you'd get godlike on Photoshop? I worked on traditional media 10 years before I even touched a tablet and I was wary on getting one because I am more comfortable with drawing traditionally. I still am. I know artists way the fuck better than me still using graphires.







http://broadviewgraphics.blogspot.com/

That's done on an iPad and they really have NO pressure sensitivity. They're more geared towards your hand/finger touch which is why you don't have really small and thin styli for the things.

The reason his stuff looks good isn't because it's an iPad or some pressure sensitivity. It's because he put a fuckton of hours into his art and got the skills to work in more media.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 1, 2011)

My suggestion: Tape a piece of paper over your tablet for awhile, just until you get used to working on it. It helps make the transition from paper to tablet a little smoother.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 1, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> My suggestion: Tape a piece of paper over your tablet for awhile, just until you get used to working on it. It helps make the transition from paper to tablet a little smoother.


I tried that, it just seemed to make it more awkward, and like it was affecting the sensitivity somehow
Maybe I should actually try _taping_ it down instead of just holding it over it with my other hand >>


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Maybe I should actually try _taping_ it down instead of just holding it over it with my other hand >>



Might work better. Just don't put tape on the work surface if you can help it.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 1, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Well first of all, define 'doing this for a hobby'. I just get a feeling it's basically a nice way of saying 'it's shit, use it if you're just dicking around'
> 
> I AM serious though. I've been using my bamboo fun for several years and it's just _terrible_
> It's the older one too so it's even smaller. I don't know why it's so expensive on Amazon though, I got mine at an Apple store for $99 several years ago, around 2008 I think. Anyway it's so small my hand can barely fit on it so all my lines are shaky because there's no room for my hand to move. And the pen feels very cheap and flimsy. If you compare my traditional art to my digital, it's a million times better, I blame it on the tablet, I've had plenty of time to practice the medium.
> ...



Well here's how I see it: you obviously need something bigger right? I'm sure that's what actually makes it harder for you to use the tablet (it certainly is for me!). So you're either getting the bigger bamboo (which is a perfectly good upgrade as far as I've been able to play with it at school) or an intuos. At this point, it boils down to whether or not you think the investment is worth it. I think if you're wavering that much on plopping down the money, you're probably afraid you're not going to use it and maybe you're not ready for a big new toy like the intuos. On the other hand if you honestly keep looking at it and deep down in your heart you're going 'but that's what I REALLY WANT' then just save your pennies. Are you using your bamboo now despite it being terrible to you? Then you'll probably appreciate it.

I myself would just look online for a used intuos 3 since it's pretty comparable to the intuos 4; just the 1024 levels but everything else is the same.
http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Intuos3-8-Inch-Pen-Tablet/dp/B00030097G
it's the same size as the medium intuos4 but is only 200 dollars used.

All that being said I kind of agree with Arshes, you can pretty much just use anything to make nice art and you can't let limitations keep you down as excuses. Despite having access to a good tablet, I rarely use it anyway... 'cuz I just don't like using a tablet! And nothing's really changed that. I can appreciate how much better it is than my old tablet that was smaller and had less sensitivity but that doesn't mean I know how to utilize it very well yet.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't practiced drawing in a while, but I know I can do it; I'm good at visualizing things in my head. All I need is to memorize proportions and body part shapes. I know if I practice enough, I can become good at it. Hell, it's better than spending 5 hours a day playing video games. So yeah, the create seems like a good choice for a beginner. (don't have to worry about running out of paper or erasing smudges either!)

EDIT: OK, I'll admit it. I have a lot more experience drawing landscapes rather than people (mostly since I've spent more time drawing them). But hey, practice makes perfect.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I think I'll probably just get the Create too. I don't really use my tablet every day anyway so it would feel a bit like wasting a bit of money on the Intuos. Thanks Zydala. Maybe someday I can upgrade to that but I'm probably not ready yet. Oh and sorry OP for leeching on to your thread


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 2, 2011)

I think people look for the wrong thing about pressure sensitivity btw. It's less to do with the levels. All it does is change how quickly you go to the darkest color.

It's the accuracy that matters, Intuos have a higher resolution than the other Wacom tablets (besides cintiq). However, that doesn't mean that you can't draw just as well with a bamboo. It's just something I've noticed since I have a tablet PC that only has 256 levels of pressure. The shortcut keys help me out. However, like I said there's enough in the bamboo to work fine. It's like...do you need to invest in the expensive gym equipment to lose weight or exercise, or are there alternatives that are less expensive?

Same sort of philosophy why I encourage people to go with certain items based on experience.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

The first tablet I got had such terrible accuracy, that you could place the pen onto the working area, and watch as the brush onscreen wobbled around.


----------



## boyohhowdy (Nov 9, 2011)

if you have the money get a intuos4, its worth every penny, i have a medium tablet and the size is glorious. the pen nibs are amazing the features make alot of redos and undos sooooooo much easier and the compatibly is brilliant. 

Also as a quick tip

GET PAINT TOOL SAI!!!
So much easier than PS and so much better for art.
The brush presets and the handiling is perfected for the artist croud, as well as the fact that its so much cheaper.


----------



## Vella C Raptor (Nov 11, 2011)

I personally like the small size tablet. I have an intuos 3 4x6 and it's done me no wrong. Mostly I stay away from bamboo because a few of my friends had them and they broke pretty quick, but if you're just drawing for fun it'd be perfectly fine. I don't see much of a difference between a small and a large tablet because it proportions itself to your screen so I always got smaller ones for the portable size. I've asked someone with a medium tablet and they said they liked the range of motion better, and the larger tablets are more for professional design? Either way I think a large part is just personal preference. And the bigger tablets have more buttons.
Overall wacom is the big brand, buuuutt I do have a friend with a graphire 4 I think and she's had that for years and it works just as well.

Though if you can shell out the cash, cintiqs are amazing. I've only played with it for a short time though myself.

I do know that a lot of professionals often have a variety. EX; Mike B. posted up images of his studio once; he had a cintiq, a dual monitor computer with another monitor/computer(?) and he had an intuos3 of the smaller size sitting on his desk in the middle of it all. <3


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 12, 2011)

First/ only tablet i've owned has been the Wacom Graphire 4. It's tiny, the pen is held together with tape, but that thing is a champ. I've had it for all 5 years. 

On a completely random note, don't ever tell yourself you're the best or even 'already good' at something. Older artistic you will kick yourself in the ass for that, lol.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 12, 2011)

Vella C Raptor said:


> I personally like the small size tablet. I have an intuos 3 4x6 and it's done me no wrong. Mostly I stay away from bamboo because a few of my friends had them and they broke pretty quick, but if you're just drawing for fun it'd be perfectly fine. I don't see much of a difference between a small and a large tablet because it proportions itself to your screen so I always got smaller ones for the portable size. I've asked someone with a medium tablet and they said they liked the range of motion better, and the larger tablets are more for professional design? Either way I think a large part is just personal preference. And the bigger tablets have more buttons.



The screen size has nothing to do with it. The larger the size the more movement you allow yourself with the tablet. The smaller ones tend to use more wrist movement, the larger ones use your arm. I've had a lot of tablets and different sizes. The small one was great for portability, but when you start getting RSI injuries you have to consider your workspace. 

That means you need to keep track of when to take breaks. A small one can be fine, but it means you will need to take more breaks because of strain vs a larger tablet.

I hate when people add in more misinformation when it's been stated already what is the difference. It's a valid concern when we're talking about people's health and future injuries. Go read the blog and read about Daarken's RSI, I know other people who also got this when they do art for a living. So think about that before you poo poo the difference.

http://daarken.com/blog/2010/04/04/tunnel-syndrome-x3/

http://enliighten.com/blog/ergonomics-creating-a-safe-workstation/


----------

